# General > Hobbies >  Electric train 5 or 6" gauge

## Mr Large Shorts

Hello I have a chassis complete with two DCV cylinder electric motors. The name on the motors is. Photocircuits corp Glen cove new york model 001202 Type 012m4. The chasis is a bit rough and measures 5" wide between wheels on the inside of wheels and app 6" on outside of wheels.

are there any garden train hobbyists in Caithness who might be interested in making an offer?

----------

